# Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas



## Jummifisch (26. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,
wie sieht es im moment an der Maas aus wie fangt Ihr dort und womit...
ich wollte mein Glück am Donnerstag mal probieren gehen...
mfg Jummifisch


----------



## Rute=Krumm (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hey 

haben heute 10 zander erwischt alle so 60-70 und dan noch 2 kleinere.Beim schleppen und vertikalangeln........

           #6#6#6CATCH&RELEASE#6#6#6


----------



## krauthis7 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



Rute=Krumm schrieb:


> hey
> 
> haben heute 10 zander erwischt alle so 60-70 und dan noch 2 kleinere.Beim schleppen und vertikalangeln........
> 
> #6#6#6CATCH&RELEASE#6#6#6


 

hallo hast du keine bilder ???|uhoh:


----------



## Rute=Krumm (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

ne #c leider nicht......
es hat heute doch den ganzen tag da geregnet und dan hat mein vater die kamera im auto gelassen....
und wir haben ja auch nur einen mitgenommen und ich bin nicht gerne mit nem totenfisch auf nem foto
Kannst mir aber ruhig glauben 
(und außerdem krieg ich das nicht mit den pics hin, auf pikepoint auch nicht:q:q) 

#6#6#6CATCH&RELEASE#6#6#6


----------



## krauthis7 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hy r-krum dies ist keine frage des glaubens ,aber fangbeweisfotos sind doch immer was feines.
nicht mit totenfisch hast scho recht


----------



## Jummifisch (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hey glückwunsch mit was haste die Fische den gefangen???
schade das Du keine Fotos hast...


----------



## Jaws (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hallo r-krum,
also mich würde doch mal interessieren wo du schleppen bzw.
vertikal fischen warst?


----------



## DanielH (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Was ist los hat niemand mehr was gefangen???

meldet euch....


----------



## DanielH (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo,
war gestern das zweite mal an der Maas und habe direkt meinen ersten kleinen Zander gefangen und einen fast Hecht( der sack hat mir die schnur über gepitscht) aber naja hauptsache Fisch ne Foto folgt noch...
gruß Locke


----------



## Boerni72 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier noch ein paar Fänge vom 23.06. nach zumelden. Leider habe ich diese Woche erst die Bilder von meinen Bruder bekommen. Irgendwie sind die Räuber wohl nicht in der besten Beisslaune, wir konnten aber trotzdem ein paar Fische überlisten. Mein Bruder konnte ein paar kleine Barsche erwischen und ich konnte einen Zander von 63cm überlisten, leider blieb es der Einzige diesen Abend. An einen kleinen See konnten wir auch noch Meister Biber bei seiner Arbeit beobachten. Leider ist das Bild nicht am schärfsten. Alles zusammen ein gelungener Tag auf dem Wasser.
Boerni


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

schöner zander pertri


----------



## Boerni72 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern mal wieder auf der Maas und den umliegenden Seen unterwegs. Im frühen Abend entschied ich mich erstmal die Seen unsicher zu machen. Vertikal und mit der Drop- Shotmontage lief leider nicht sehr viel, also entschloß ich mich auf Spinner umzubauen und ein wenig zu schleppen. Nach einer halben Stunde wußte ich, es war die richtige Entscheidung, die Hechte waren in Beißlaune. Am Übergang von 4 ins 6m tiefe Wasser gab es plötzlich ein Schlag an meiner Vertikalrute. Nach der ersten Flucht mit Kopfschütteln wußte ich, es war ein Hecht. Nach den ersten Fluchten begann der Kampf so richtig. Ich mit meiner 12er Fireline und der Hecht mit agressiven Fuchten in die Tiefe. Nach 20min war der Kampf vorbei und der Hecht lag sich brav auf die Seite sodaß ich ihn von seinen Leid befreien konnte. Erst jetz kam das ware Ausmaß dieses Prachtburschen zum vorschein. Im Boot wurde der Spinner gelöst fott 2 Fotos geschossen und die alte Hechtdame durfte wieder zurück ins nasse Element. Leider war die Dame nach den harten Kampf sehr mitgenommen und es dauerte 20min bis sie wieder in die Tiefe zog, Gott sei dank, es wäre schade gewesen um diesen herlichen Fisch. Der Dame war 104cm groß, supi, der  erster Meterhecht in meinen Leben.
Im selben See konnte ich dann noch einen Hecht von 54cm und einen Barsch von 32cm erwischen. Erfogsköder waren 3er und 4er Spinner.
In der Dämmerung zog es mich dann raus auf die Maas. Es wure auf Wobbler umgebaut um den Zandern auf den Leib zu rücken. Doch der Angeltrip war auch schon fast wieder vorbei, pötzich baute sich ein kräftiger Wind auf und es fing an leicht zu regnen. Keine 30sec später goß es wie aus Eimer und der Wind drückte gegen die Bootswand sodaß ich mich entschied mögichst schnell richtung Hafen zu fahren. 
Am Steiger angekommen war ich kompett durchgenäßt aber trotzdem super froh.
Ein wunderschöner Angetag ging zu Ende und die Metermarke war endlich geknackt.
:vik:
Boermi


----------



## carpe de imi (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

schöne fische boerni72 und nochmals danke für die hilfe zum einsetzen neuer themen.in welchen gebiet geht ihr denn immer zum fischen?


----------



## Boerni72 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo _carpe de imi_,
wir haben unser Boot in Wessem liegen. Angeln gehen wir von dort aus in Richtung Stevensweert aber auch oft in Richtung Roermond. Über Google- Earth kannst du schön das große Gebiet erspähen.
Petri


----------



## dj7ec (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern#6

Leider habe ich an der Maas diese Jahr nur 1 (EINEN|gr Barsch erwischen können. Auch an meinen anderen Hausgewässer in Holland lief nicht wirklich was, schade.Scheint am Wetter zu liegen... Aner freitag gehts los mit Matchrute áuf Brassen |wavey:


----------



## carpe de imi (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

heute nacht gegen mitternacht auf köfischwanz in roermond.leider musste man die nacht vorzeitig abbrechen weil es stundenlang wie aus kannen gegossen hat.aber hat sich ja gelohnt#h


----------



## David31882 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hejo,
war gestern nacht in asselt nähe roermond,das einzige was wir gefangen haben war ein kleines rotauge.aber angeln ist für mich nicht gleich fisch,sondern ruhe und natur.(ab und zu mal was fangen ist auch schön.)ein tip für jeden der gerne stippen geht /sucht euch ein billiges Ferienhaus in schweden und probierts mal da,ich war vor 2 wochen dort und man hat noch nicht mal zeit was zu trinken so schnell beissen die fische da.
das war der hammer.

achso da links mein userpic ist einer den ich in schweden gefangen habe(natürlich nicht beim stippen)


----------



## krauthis7 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



filli8183 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand einne guten tipp geben wo mann guten und reichlich fische angeln kann an der maas in roermond? meine momentane stammstelle ist wenn man die brücke auffährt (rechts esso tankstelle) dann die 2 ausfahrt runter , dann zweimal re, unter der brücke, ist da eine gute stelle? wer hat erfahrungen? mfg filippo


 

hy Zander und co sind eigendlich überall du musst sie nur zu überlisten wissen ,die stelle die du hier beschreibst ist eigendlich sehr gut tipp.versuchs weiter und geb nicht auf #6


----------



## Boerni72 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo filli183,
mit Brassen fangen kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Barsche fängst du fast überall, du mußt nur lernen das Wasser zu lesen. Schau wo Brut aus dem Wasser hüpt, dort jagen die Räuber oft sind es die Barsche.
Mal was anderes: Dieses Thema hier heißt"AKTUELLE FÄNGE AN DER MAAS", bitte verwende doch das richtige Thema, z.b. " Angeln an der Maas und Maasplaasen", der Threat wird hier sonst unübersichtlich.
Im voraus, danke
Boerni72


----------



## krauthis7 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

genau 
wir waren am mittwoch auch wieder unterwegs konnten 6 sehr schöne barsche verhaften und ein hecht


----------



## Boerni72 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Petri zu deinen Fängen Krauthis7,
ich werde am Wochenende auch wieder mal mein Glück probieren. Scheinen ja die Woche wieder in Beißlaune gewesen zu sein.
Gruß Boerni


----------



## krauthis7 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hy leos angelmarkt in würselen gruß rolf


----------



## theundertaker (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Na ihrs...ich war die letzten drei Tage am Oolderplas in Roermond angeln. Im Moment geht ja nicht allzu viel ab dort. Ich habe wieder mal ne Brasse von 48 cm gefangen und einen Barsch von 23 cm. Muss aber dazu sagen, bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger ;-) |supergri

War denn von euch noch jemand am Oolderplas und wenn ja wo dort?


----------



## pascha1507 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Tach an alle Angler!!!
wir waren letzte Woche an der maas und haben gut gefangen dafür das wir erst 2 mal  da waren ist das gut oder??? wir haben
4 Brassen gefangen ein Zander und einen kleinen wels den wir aber wider zurückgestzt haben die brassen haben wir auf Futterkorb gefangen und den Zander auf Köderfisch, ich hoffe wir fangen weiter so gut.


----------



## David31882 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*





diesen brassen habe ich am letzten wochenende gefangen.(an der maas selbstverständlich)


----------



## theundertaker (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Huhu David,

ich habe die letzten 2 Wochen auch eine Brasse in dieser Größe gefangen und eine, die noch ein wenig größer war...

Ist das denn was außergewöhnliches?

Ich war am Oolderplas angeln und dort gibts ne Menge von den Teilen ;-)

Hab von den Fischen leider keine Bilder gemacht, weil ich dachte, dass sowas eh keiner sehen will ;-)


----------



## David31882 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

sollte auch nur ein zeichen geben das die maas noch lebt.

aber danke für deinen spott haha|bla:
nee scherz bei seite.och jetzt steht er da so alleine,holen wir ihn doch wieder ins boot.


----------



## theundertaker (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Das war ja nur Spaß ;-)

Is natürlich n schöner Fisch, nur n bissl zerschunden ^^ 

Wo gehste denn an der Maas angeln?

Ich bin immer am Oolderplas, komm doch mal hin und wir treffen uns mal.

liebe Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Boerni72 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern mal wieder, zum ersten mal nach den Giftattentat auf die Natur, wieder an der Maas für ein paar Stündchen. 
Resultatvon mir:
*Es gibt noch Zander in der Maas.*
Von Beginn der Dämmerung an habe ich 3 Zander gefangen, in der Größe zwischen 45 und 60cm. Zwar keine Riesen, aber es gibt sie noch, juhuuuuuu....
Leider mußte ich dann um ca. 22:30 meinen Angeltrip einstellen, weil mein Außenboarder nicht so richtig wollte.


----------



## theundertaker (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hi Boerni,

ich hätt da mal ne Frage. Ich bin immer in Holland am Oolderplas angeln. Ich bin ein Jungangler und angle bis jetzt nur mit Futterkorb auf Friedfische.

Kann ich denn auch auf Raubfische vom Ufer aus angeln und könntest du mir ein wenig erklären, wie meine Rute aussehen muss und wie ich am besten auf Zander oder Hecht angeln muss?

Wäre echt nett von dir. |bigeyes

Ich würde nämlich auch gerne mal nen Zander fangen als immer nur Brassen ;-)

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## marca (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Eine ordentliche Spinrute mit ca. 30gr.,gute Rolle(2000er) und Geflochtene drauf.
Einen Jigkopf mit 14 gr. und ein weißer Twister reichen.
Raus damit,warten bis der Köder am Boden ist und mit kleinen zwischenzeitlichen Zupfern langsam und grundnah einholen.
An Strömungskanten und Unterwasserkanten solltest du eigentlich irgendwann mal einen Zander dran haben.
Kann aber dauern!!
Dann nicht verzagen,sondern weitermachen!!!
Hat bei mir fast zwei Jahre gedauert.
Einfacher ist wohl,mal mit einem "Zanderpabst-Boardi" losziehen.
Der zeigt dir vielleicht mal ein paar Kniffe.


----------



## krauthis7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

hy brücken und häfen sind immer gute hotspots  gruß


----------



## Lachsy (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> hy brücken und häfen sind immer gute hotspots  gruß



@ Rolf, wie du weist gibt es am oolderplassen keine Häfen und auch keine Brücken.


----------



## krauthis7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

meinte ja auch die anderen angelstellen


----------



## Jogibär (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

@marca,

wie ich auf Hoglers HP gesehen habe, hat das Gift auch an Eurer Lieblingsstelle keinen Schaden angerichtet. Glückwunsch zu den neuesten Fängen. Ich habs leider seit meinem Urlaub nicht mehr geschafft, ans Wasser zu kommen#d. Maybe next weekend.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Rute=Krumm (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

waren gestern auch wieder das erste mal nach dem unfall und haben einen kleinen zander und 2 barsche erbeuten können, der eine war 35 und der zweite 45cm und dan noch 2 austeiger und einpaar fehlbisse.


----------



## krauthi (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

wir hatten übers wochenende   das Bootstreffen und durch zahlreiche absagen sind wir immerhin noch 13 personen  gewesen 
resultata   der zwei tage 
  13 personen  =   48 Barsche  8 hechte und  3 zander 

also Fisch gibts nmoch genügend  nur leider sind die zander im moment sehr Beißfaul


ausführliche berichte  wirds   auf   www.Pikepoint.de   geben 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## gerhard2k1 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Wir waren Samstag und Sonntag insgesamt 12h gegenüber vom Hafen in Roermond. Ich weiß leider nicht wie die Straße heißt aber da sind so komische Pferdeweiden, auf die man nicht gehen darf. Vielleicht kennt das jemand? Besser beschreiben kann ichs leider nicht  Jedenfalls haben wir 2 Rotaugen (10cm,20cm) und 8 Flussbarsche (8-12cm) gefangen. Das Kleinvieh mit Pose und Maden bzw. Wurm recht Ufernah. Dann haben wir die kleinen teilweise als Köderfisch genommen, und mit Pose auf Grund für Zander o.ä. angeboten. Wir hatten einen Biss, allerdings haben wir's versaut  Ansonsten total tote Hose. Machen wir was falsch? Ist die Stelle einfach total beschissen?


----------



## Boerni72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo Gerhard,
nein, die Stelle ist nicht beschissen, nur ich glaube am Samstag wollten die Zander nicht so richtig. Ich war am Samstag auchmit dem Boot unterwegs und hatte nur einen kleine Zander von c.35- 40cm. Oft hilft vom Ufer dann mit der Spinnrute los zuziehen, aber wenn die Zander nicht richtig wóllen, dann wirds schwierig. Ich will hoffen, daß du deine Köderfische nicht lebend an den Haken gemacht hast. Wenn eine Kontrolle dich damit erwischt, wirds richtig teuer.
MfG Boerni


----------



## gerhard2k1 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Nein nein, die Fische waren schon vorher tot. Ich habe mich aber auch sehr gewundert, dass so wenig Weißfische gebissen haben, oder da waren. Normalerweise fängt man doch mehr Weißfische als Barsche. Liegt das am eher steinigen Ufer? War jedes Mal erst um 17.00 da. Liegt es vielleicht auch an der Tageszeit?


----------



## marca (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Das liegt wohl an den vielen toten Fischen.
Die beißen leider nicht mehr!
Es war doch vor ein paar wochen ein Giftunfall in Lüttich.
Die Brühe ist natürlich die Maas runter.
In wie weit natürlich Maasplassen und auch die Kanäle betroffen waren/sind weiß ich aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Wie lange dauert es denn bis sich ein Gewässer wieder erholt hat, und die Fischbestände wieder normal sind?


----------



## Boerni72 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Mittwoch nach der Arbeitm al wieder auf der Maas unterwegs. Nach ein paar kleiner Barschen, hatte ich in der Dämmerung einen heftigen Biss. Bei den ersten versuchen sich los zu schütteln, merkte ich direkt, daß es ein großer Barsch aber warscheinlich doch eher ein Hecht sein muß. Nach ein paar heftigen Fluchten konnte ich dann einen Hecht von 77cm landen. 
In er Dunkelheit konnte dann mein Vater noch einen kleinen Zander verführen.
Erfolgsköder waren Illex Squirrel und Arnoud.
Bilder vom Hecht folgen noch, sobald ich die Bilder von meinen Vater habe.


----------



## DanielH (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Petri zu den fängen bin mal auf de fotos gespannt...


----------



## djemc (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

wir waren von gestern auf heute angeln nacht angeln haben eine Karpfen von 25 gefangen schwimmt natürlich wieder und eine brasse auf Maden Futterkorb von 35 ist sehr klein aber sonst waren alle sehr bissfaul weiß auch nicht woran es liegt 


ps: mal ne frage wie angelt ihr wenn ihr auf zander angelt am besten was für stahlvorfäscher benutzt ihr was für hacken  köder und so weiter weil ich will auch auf raubfisch gehen hab nur kein plan davon wie es geht :k


----------



## krauthi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

mit solch einer grundvorraussetzung  ans  wasser zu gehen  ist ja  schon .........
kein wunder  das die holländische fedeartion  mit dem gedanken am spielen ist   sowas wie  den bundesfischerreischein  in holland einzuführen   damit wenigstens  ein grundwissen vorhanden ist und nur noch die  den schein haben auch  den vispaß bekommen werden 
damit sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fühlt    das  gillt allgemein und sollte mal zum nachdenken anregen


----------



## Boerni72 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren gestern mal wieder aufm Wasser. Leider haben wir uns, warum auch immer, auf die Kleinen eingestellt. Mein Bruder und ich hatten einen paar kleine Barsche und den größten Zander meiner Anglerzeit 
Mein Bruder fing noch den großen Bruder meines wahnsinns Fisch aber ich glaube, über 40cm kam der auch nicht.


----------



## Spackus (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

naja, bei dem köder auch kein wunder... aber immerhin ein fisch!


----------



## Milka75 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



krauthi schrieb:


> mit solch einer grundvorraussetzung  ans  wasser zu gehen  ist ja  schon .........
> kein wunder  das die holländische fedeartion  mit dem gedanken am spielen ist   sowas wie  den bundesfischerreischein  in holland einzuführen   damit wenigstens  ein grundwissen vorhanden ist und nur noch die  den schein haben auch  den vispaß bekommen werden
> damit sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fühlt    das  gillt allgemein und sollte mal zum nachdenken anregen



Na hoffentlich machen machen die Holländer das auch, dann sind wenigstens die Angler weg die auch schon in Deutschland nicht angeln dürfen. Was wir da schon alles erlebt haben.
Wir waren heute morgen mit mehreren Leuten feedern und haben zusammen ca. 12 kg gehabt. Nicht viel aber immerhin. Heute waren mal wieder Kontrolleure zusammen mit der Polizei unterwegs und wollten eigentlich auch unsere Papiere prüfen. Aber nach einem haben sie aufgehört da sie uns mittlerweile kennen und wissen das wir uns an die Regeln halten.
Den Typen neben uns haben Sie mal richtig kontrolliert. Der hat 1. ohne Angelschein geangelt 2. mit lebenden Köderfisch und 3. untermassige Fische einfach in Gras geworfen. 
Ich denke mal der wird eine saftige Strafe bekommen


----------



## krauthis7 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



Milka75 schrieb:


> Den Typen neben uns haben Sie mal richtig kontrolliert. Der hat 1. ohne Angelschein geangelt 2. mit lebenden Köderfisch und 3. untermassige Fische einfach in Gras geworfen.
> Ich denke mal der wird eine saftige Strafe bekommen


 
na hoffendlich ,dicke dicke strafe


----------



## marca (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Es sollte einfach mehr kontrolliert werden!!
Dann bekommt man auch diese Knalltypen endlich mal dran.
Hoffentlich bekommt der so was von einer saftigen Strafe!!


----------



## gerhard2k1 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Endlich höre ich mal etwas von den Kontrollen. Ich war letzte Woche nach bestimmt 6 oder 7 Jahren mal wieder in Holland, und habe wie damals als Junge einfach geangelt, man wurde damals ja nie kontrolliert, oder es war total einfach mit der Sportvisakte. Dann habe ich hier im Forum was vom Vispas gelesen, und auch von den Bußgeldern. Nichts gefangen großes gefangen, und verdammt Glück gehabt nicht kontrolliert worden zu sein. Asche auf mein Haupt! Bemühe mich seit heute Morgen um den großen Vispas. Ordnung muss sein!

Schönen Gruß


PS: Beichte abgelegt :m


----------



## marca (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Haste echtes Glück gehabt!
Die Strafen sind (zurecht)nicht ohne!!


----------



## djemc (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



> mit solch einer grundvorraussetzung ans wasser zu gehen ist ja schon .........
> kein wunder das die holländische fedeartion mit dem gedanken am spielen ist sowas wie den bundesfischerreischein in holland einzuführen damit wenigstens ein grundwissen vorhanden ist und nur noch die den schein haben auch den vispaß bekommen werden
> damit sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fühlt das gillt allgemein und sollte mal zum nachdenken anregen


 
weiß ja nicht was du willst aber erstens hab ich bis jetzt noch nie auf raubfisch geangelt und 2. sind nicht alle so gut wie du 3. wenn ich ans wasser gegangen bin habe ich auf friedfisch geangelt und wie das net passt dann ignorier meine frage aber quatsch mich net blöd von der seite an


----------



## marca (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Fürs zweite Posting ganz schön frech!!


----------



## levrek67 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Also wenn dass demnächst ja so sein sollte,das man auch den deutschen Schein braucht,um an den visspas zu kommen,dann müssten sich die Gesetze in Deutschland auch ändern.Ich meine damit zb. die in Holland gemeldeten,seien es Deutsche o. auch Holländer usw. die dann nicht mehr so einfach zum nächsten Amt in Deutschland gehen und einen Fischereischein BEANTRAGEN können.
Ich kenne einige dieser Leute die dann auch nicht besser angeln (können),vom waidgerechten mal ganz abgesehen.
Könnte hier einiges aufzählen, aber es würde den Rahmen sprengen#d


----------



## levrek67 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Wenn ich schon mal angefangen habe...., sollte man auch die Tierqueler bestrafen die nur zum Spass die Fische fangen(das grosse Ego)und mit dem Haken dann ja auch verletzen und dann wieder einsetzen nur um es gleich WIEDER zu FANGEN.Das ist in meinem Auge die grösste Schwei.......Wenn man den Fisch nicht WILL,dan sollte man ihn erst garnicht Quelen in dem man es Schmerzen und Stress zufügt.#h


----------



## Lachsy (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



levrek67 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mal angefangen habe...., sollte man auch die Tierqueler bestrafen die nur zum Spass die Fische fangen(das grosse Ego)und mit dem Haken dann ja auch verletzen und dann wieder einsetzen nur um es gleich WIEDER zu FANGEN.Das ist in meinem Auge die grösste Schwei.......Wenn man den Fisch nicht WILL,dan sollte man ihn erst garnicht Quelen in dem man es Schmerzen und Stress zufügt.#h



Tja dann kannste fast alle niederländer anzeigen. Wie bist du den drauf?
Das posting geht ja garnicht. in NL ist C&R erlaubt. und da bleibt es mir überlassen was ich mit dem gefangen Fisch mache. Also überdenke dein posting

mfg Lachsy


----------



## marca (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Was ist denn bitte "Quelen"?
Quallen?
Quellen?


----------



## marca (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Aber jetzt mal in Ernst,Kamerad.
Wenn das echt deine Einstellung ist, solltest du dich nicht hier im BeNeLux-Bereich rumtreiben.
Bleib mal schön in Deutschland und schlage deine gefangenen Brassen,plötzen und Schleien ab!!


----------



## krauthi (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



djemc schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht was du willst aber erstens hab ich bis jetzt noch nie auf raubfisch geangelt und 2. sind nicht alle so gut wie du 3. wenn ich ans wasser gegangen bin habe ich auf friedfisch geangelt und wie das net passt dann ignorier meine frage aber quatsch mich net blöd von der seite an


hast wohl neben einem kraftwerk  gepennt ???|gr:
was hast du an der aussage  "damit sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fühlt das gillt allgemein und sollte mal zum nachdenken anregen " nicht verstanden ?????
habe ich in diesem satz  dich in irgendeiner weise  angegriffen ?????|kopfkrat

1. habe ich noch nie auf raubfisch geangelt    hättest du den fischerreischein wüsstest du wie es geht 

2. sind nicht alle  so gut wie du     wer sagt das ich gut bin ???

3. quatsch mich nicht blöd von der seite an    habe ich mit keinem wort   

also komm mal wieder runter   und  erst überlegen und dan  schreiben


----------



## gerhard2k1 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Also ohne Partei ergreifen zu wollen, ich habe seit 7 Jahren den deutschen Angelschein, und kann mich nicht erinnern damals irgendetwas über die Praxis gelernt zu haben. Ausser Fischen und Knoten habe ich nichts gelernt, traurig aber wahr...


----------



## Rute=Krumm (10. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du an dem Satz *"**Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas**"* nicht verstanden hast aber *FAKT!!!  *ist das du etwas daran nicht verstanden hast....... |uhoh:
Vielleicht solletst du deine |peinlich en kommentare nicht hier ablassen.....


----------



## Milka75 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



marca schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal in Ernst,Kamerad.
> Wenn das echt deine Einstellung ist, solltest du dich nicht hier im BeNeLux-Bereich rumtreiben.
> Bleib mal schön in Deutschland und schlage deine gefangenen Brassen,plötzen und Schleien ab!!




Gut gesagt oder besser geschrieben


----------



## djemc (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



> hättest du den fischerreischein wüsstest du wie es geht


ich habe den fischerreischein und die haben mir nie etwas darüber gesagt oder sonst was wie gerhardt schon gesagt hat und das forum ist denke ich mal dafür da um so etwas zu fragen wenn es net weiß tut mir leid vieleicht habe ich auch ein bischen über reagiert aber ich habe mich damit echt angegriffen gefühlt deshalb aber wenn du das net so meintest dann entschuldige ich mich bei dir sorry


----------



## krauthi (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

heute waren Marcel und ich auch mal wieder zusammen auf dem wasser und der tag sollte auch erfolgreich sein ( so haben wir uns das vorgenommen )
heute morgen um 6 uhr eingeslippt und dan auch direkt losgelegt 
wir haben auch promt direkt fischkontakt gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




es war mal wieder ein super tag auf dem wasser und so gegen 15 uhr haben wir dan wieder alles eingepackt

resultat des tages 2 Zander, 3 Hechte und 29 Barsche 
leider war nichts großes dabei 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

da sag ich  nur petri


----------



## TitusFox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

schönes ding das....auch petri von mir #6


----------



## aixellent (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hi,

Perch und ich waren am Dienstag recht erfolgreich unterwegs.
3 Rapfen, 1 Döbel, 12 Zander und ungezählte Barsche konnten wir erbeuten. 

Nochmal vielen Dank für den schönen Tag Marcel. Ich melde mich nach meinem Urlaub für den Gegentermin. 

Gruß
Aix


----------



## gerhard2k1 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Fangt ihr das Meiste eigentlich vom Boot aus? Wie groß waren die Zander?


----------



## aixellent (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Ja, wir waren mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Die Zander waren bis vielleicht bis max. 55 cm groß. Also keine Riesen. War dennoch schön. 

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Dickes Petri René


----------



## aixellent (20. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Danke Flo!
Bin jetzt erstmal ´ne Woche in Urlaub. Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Fisch!

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## DanielH (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo, ich wollte jetzt gleich mal los fahren und schaun was so los ist an der Maas vielleicht kann ich euch ja heute abend über einen schönen und erfolgreichen ausflug berichten 
bis dann 
LG Locke


----------



## ZAnder boy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Dickes Petri DanielH 
Ich war auch gestern erst an der Maas wir haben 3 Zander (71,63,80 cm)und einen jungen Hecht(21 cm)^^ werde morgen wieder nach da fahren hoffe das wir wieder so fangen xD


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hi bin neu Hier angemeldet, Oolderplaas gehört schon zu den schönsten Barsch und Zander stellen überhaupt ich war das letzte wochenende dort und habe am Freitag 28.09  3 schöne Zander 82,58,und 61cm aus dem wasser gezogen. Am samstag morgen (29.09) kamen dann ein paar Barsche zwischen 30 und 49cm zum vorschein abends dann noch ein Zander 55cm und danach waren zwar noch ein paar bisse aber jeder Zanderangler weiss wie schwer es ist einen Zander richtig zu Haken  würd mich über euere aktuellen Fänge freuen, da am sonntag tote hose war und ich vermute das es mit dem wetter zutuhen hatte ausserdem ist der Luftdruck gestiegen .. naja mal gucken was die nächsten wochenenden bringen ... Bald ist Vertikal vom boot angesagt JUHU hehe

Achso nochwas, jeder der einen Barsch fängt der über 40cm gross ist weiss sicherlich das dieser Fisch schon über 30 jahre alt ist und es viel zu schade ist einen solch alten Fisch aus dem wasser zu hollen und zu schlachten !!!! Also Leute bleibt Sportfischer und werdet nicht zu Fischkanibalen !!! Am besten alles wieder zurück ins Wasser !!

Schönen Tag noch 
Mfg
Matthäus :vik:


----------



## gerhard2k1 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hast du die angegebenen Fische vom Ufer aus gefangen?
Mit Spinner oder mit Köfi?


----------



## theundertaker (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Huhu Matthäus,

erstmal ein dickes Petri zu deinen Fängen. Ich bin auch sehr oft am Oolderplas angeln. Wo genau angelst du denn dort? Bist du zufällig auch in Ool auf dem einen runden Parkplatz?

Wie hast du diese schönen Fische denn gefangen? Ich bin noch ein ziemliches Greenhorn, wenns ums angeln geht. Ich angle oft mit Futterkorb oder hänge mal einen toten Köderfisch auf Grund ins Wasser. Ich träume noch von meinem ersten Zander...Angelst du vom Ufer aus? Hättest du nicht mal Lust, mir ein paar Dinge zum Zanderangeln am Oolderplas zu zeigen?

Ich habe eine Billigrute von Aldi ;-) und n Winkelpicker mit 2 Spitzen...kann ich damit auch Zander angeln? Wie mache ich das denn am besten...

Wenn mir nicht mal jemand erklärt, wie ich am besten auf Zander angle, dann wird der erste wohl ein Traum bleiben. |kopfkrat

Ich habe bisher dort als beste Fische Brassen mit ca. 50 cm und 2 Barsche (24 cm und 27 cm) rausgeholt.

Naja, wär auf jeden Fall cool, wenn du mir mal ein paar Tipps bezüglich des Raubfischangelns geben könntest, vor allem Tipps für den Oolderplas.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas             |wavey:


----------



## köfi01 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Tach auch 

Wo sind denn die guten Stellen am Olderplas ;+ 

                 Gruß Ralf


----------



## Der_Monty (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo,

endlich hat es heute auch mal wieder mit den Fischen geklappt.
Mein Kumpel und ich waren heute mal an einer neuen Stelle in Asselt "in de Eind". Es waren schon einige Angler vor Ort und die hatten allesamt KöFis als Grundmontage im Wasser.
Wir haben ein wenig gespinnert und Dendros auf dem Grund angeboten. Heute sind dann aber nur die Barsche eingestiegen, als wie die Grundmontagen mit den Dendros langsam einzogen.
Ergebnis: ich mit einem Junior-Barsch von 24cm und mein Kumpel mit einem Barsch "seines Lebens" von genau 50cm.
Gemixt mit einem wundervollen und wolkenfreien Sonnentag war es kein fischreicher, aber ein sehr schöner Tag.

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*



gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Hast du die angegebenen Fische vom Ufer aus gefangen?
> Mit Spinner oder mit Köfi?


hi sorry das ich jetzt antwortr auf deine frage  bin viel unterwegs und lese selten bei anglerboard nach! ganz geile geheim stellen "hotspots" darf ich nicht verraten sonst würd mich mein onkel killen  aber ja alle fische vom ufer und alle auf GuFi !

leider ist dieses jahr umsomehr tote hose

mfg


----------



## Stealth (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

gestern abend n hecht von 49cm auf n jerk gefangen


----------



## Wohlstandskind (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

netter fang stealth.
waren vor ein paar tagen ziemlich erfolgeich am kanal nahe maasbracht zwei zander zwei aale und paar brassen,
schöne grüße phil


----------



## Stealth (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

So wieder mal was neues:

40er Barsch auf nen Beard Walker 








un noch nen kleinen der den hals icht vollbekommen hat *g


----------



## theundertaker (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Dickes Petri....weiter so Jung....^^


----------



## Stealth (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

so wieder was neues n kleiner schniepel. vieleicht 45cm, auf jedenfall ein saugeiler biss auf den topwater köder der hecht is komplett aus seinem Element gesprungen...

leider n bissl unscharf aber geht...


----------



## TeeDub (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Ja, der Rabauke hat fein Randale gemacht. Sorry für das unscharfe Foto. Aber mir hat der Hintergrund so gut gefallen. :m Beim nächsten Mal gebe ich mir mehr Mühe. |wavey:


----------



## barbenangler (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage angelt jemand am Canal albert. Und wenn ja wo und auf was beissen dort Barsche.

Über antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## alex-racer (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hallo,

Hatte heute einen 75er Hecht auf Kopyto-Gummi und hatte noch 2 Bisse die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Die Kopytos waren eigentlich für Zander gedacht, aber umso mehr habe ich mich natürlich über den schönen Pike gefreut.
Der Hecht schwimmt natürlich wieder und ist wieder top fit.


----------



## Luiz (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

petri zum fisch und schön das er wieder schwimmt.


----------



## theundertaker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

Hey du...was für ein Mordshecht....tolles Tier...dickes Petri Jung ;-)
Also dickes Petri nach Aufforderung =)


----------



## alex-racer (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge an der Maas*

so jehört sich dat ja auch :q


----------

